# Rollover



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yesterday we (my partner, I, and a trainee) were paged to a rollover MVA with two seriously injuried, one trapped. Vehicle had rolled down approx 80-100 foot embankment and came to rest against a big old pine. (Luck they did or they would have gone down another 100-200 feet.) Fire had the rig stabilised when we got there. and were working on backboarding the self-extricated patient. The other guy, driver, had his legs trapped by the steering wheel. One was twisted up between the gear selector and the steering colunm and wheel, the other was pinned to the roof by the steering wheel. After fire had packaged the other pt, another amb took him in with one of the ILS fire guys. I climbed into the rig with the driver to get vitals and stuff while extrication was cutting him out. His b/p was like 80/P (Fell to around 68-70/P within 10 min), resp: 24 shallow, pulse: 55 weak. An ILS crewmember had ridden out with our second amb and let me start an IV while the pt was still trapped in the rig. I'v never started one while lying on the inside of the roof, with my feet wedged  above me between  the driver seat and passenger seat, on the inside of an upside down pickup truck with extrication working right next to me. That was crazy! And fun After they freed the legs, my partner, some of the fire guys and I just rapid exctricated him onto the board and took him to town. He ended up with several busted ribs and got admitted, but the passenger had bi-lat flail chest in multiple places and bi-lat pnumos. (I also saw his b/p down to 40/20 something at the lowest. They put 5000 ml into him at the hospital through and EJ and an IO and that only brought him up to 85-90 sys.) The doc put two chest tubes in him and he got flown to the nearest trauma center. (We initially called for air to meet up with us on scene, but all their birds were busy already.)

Then, because the driver was drunk, all of us on scene had to fill out witness roports for the state trooper. I guess they are charging the driver with vehicular assult if the passenger makes it and vehicular homicide if he does not. Fun. WE got paged at 1630 and I didn't finish up everything untill 2130-2200.


----------



## FF2EMT (Nov 4, 2009)

And your point is?????


----------



## atropine (Nov 4, 2009)

whats the deal with the story, sounds common.


----------



## firetender (Nov 4, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'v never started one while lying on the inside of the roof, with my feet wedged  above me between  the driver seat and passenger seat, on the inside of an upside down pickup truck with extrication working right next to me. That was crazy! _*And fun*_



I believe that's the point, and yes, it sounds like it!

I had a similar situation, but it was an overturned semi and while I was inside, working the driver up, from somewhere gasoline started spurting into the cab.

Even though the outcome was the same; a successful call, NO, that was not fun!


----------



## thatJeffguy (Nov 4, 2009)

FF2EMT said:


> And your point is?????





atropine said:


> whats the deal with the story, sounds common.



You'll note the forum title and description;

"Did That Just Happen? For all those great calls that you just have to share. We all have loads of 'em, share!"

I fail to see how the OP's well presented, informative and entertaining post in a sub-forum for "great calls" merits this sort of response.  I'm obviously not a moderator, administrator or any sort of official here so this isn't a preaching from on high.  I just wonder how you treat patients in real life, or people in general, when your interpersonal skills online suck so much.

OP - Great story, I appreciate you sharing.


----------



## traumamama (Nov 4, 2009)

A GREAT STORY AND WELL TOLD. I FELT LIKE I WAS THERE WITH YOU!  I THINK IT IS PART OF THAT VOLUNTEER PRIDE THAT "SOME" OF US SHARE. A JOB WELL DONE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK INFIELD IVS ARE THE MOST FUN OF ALL AND SAVING LIVES JUST MAKES IT ALL THAT MUCH BETTER! ROCK ON!


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 5, 2009)

*Good one.*

Reminded me of a couple.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 5, 2009)

FF2EMT said:


> And your point is?????



My point is that it is my first IV in the field and I'm proud of it. The other thing is when your service only runs 1600 calls a year, things like this are few and far between. I like to share.

My mentor told me I did a great job and I was just happy. If you have a problem with that, don't read my posts.


----------



## thatJeffguy (Nov 5, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> my point is that it is my first iv in the field and i'm proud of it. My mentor told me i did a great job and i was just happy. If you have a problem with that, don't read my posts.



+1000


----------



## nomofica (Nov 5, 2009)

Right on big guy! If I ever get into a drunken embankment rollover MVA w/ entrapment I'll know who to call.


----------



## Griff (Nov 5, 2009)

Give the man an internet, stat. +1 internets.


----------

